# Submersible Speedboat



## Kirkhill (27 Apr 2017)

Cool toy.









> The USMC Is Interested In This Crazy Speedboat That Transforms Into A Submarine



http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/9726/the-usmc-is-interested-in-this-crazy-speedboat-that-transforms-into-a-submarine




> “I just always figured it would be a good idea as a kid to be able to have a really cool speed boat that could go out and dive when you wanted to dive,” he told the network’s Carter Evans.





> It’s not clear how well HyperSub actually fits into the Marine Corps’ future plans. This was probably the reason for inviting HSP to the event in the first place.





Ship-To-Shore Maneuver Exploration and Experimentation (S2ME2) Advanced Naval Technology Exercise 2017 (ANTX17) at Camp Pendleton in California. Videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x6SlBPwE5c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFq04nDhM-8
https://youtu.be/_EjwHeNTDAs

The cool stuff starts showing up about half way through the first video.


----------



## Kirkhill (27 Apr 2017)

> We're not used to being observed from the time we leave the wire to the time we return to the wire.



Col Daniel Sullivan USMC

https://youtu.be/JI4d90wlMT8

Marines, Engineers and Scientists.


----------

